
Developer Growth Framework - yarapavan
https://www.tamarabuckland.co.nz/blog/2018/5/6/developer-growth-framework
======
yarapavan
Link to the spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10bla_DG_tWjPYMTYzR0p...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10bla_DG_tWjPYMTYzR0p7ZBqIVd1n_NG5yXVfgARxa4/edit?usp=sharing)

